# Circa 1900?? Hawthorne



## paedalas (Dec 29, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to where I might find more on this bike?
I have not been able to find this head badge design.
I'm not even sure the handlebars are pointed in the right direction.
Thanks,
PDLS


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 29, 2012)

I think that those handlebars were designed to go up or down, depending upon the wishes of the rider. I think that that saddle is from about 1915 or later. If you keep that saddle on it, I would turn the handlebars up.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 29, 2012)

The bars down would imply a "racer" look. If you look at the old period 

photographs, people had their bikes any way they wanted, as there really

are no set rules. If you ran the bars down with no fenders and more of a racer saddle,

it would be "racier." With the bars up the way it is shown implies a gentlemanly

rider. Your choice, it's your bike. I love the head badge, by the way. Many of these

old bicycles look similar and you are able to identify yours....!!  ++++


----------



## paedalas (Jan 7, 2013)

*Can't find a Head badge like this.*



Larmo63 said:


> The bars down would imply a "racer" look. If you look at the old period
> 
> photographs, people had their bikes any way they wanted, as there really
> 
> ...




Have you ever seen a Headbadge like this?  I have looked all over and cannot find anything to match.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2013)

I would guess her to be early teens, late 10's, due to fenders and chain and badge look.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 7, 2013)

Clip from 1924/25 Catalog


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2013)

Real racing bikes usually don't have fenders.


----------



## paedalas (Jan 11, 2013)

Has a clincher wood rim on front and a sew-up wood rim on rear.
If anyone would like to see more pics let me know.


----------

